# OEM fog lights for sale



## 240 man (Jan 14, 2004)

I have a good set of fog lights ,with the trim around them, for sale I am asking 75.00 for both plus the shipping, they are the stock 1995 240 sx SE, there are no cracks at all on the glass e-mail me [email protected]


----------

